# buffedCast Episode 185: Postet Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu WoW, Runes of Magic und Co.



## xashija (23. März 2010)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Um den gemütlichen Zocker-Stammtisch mehr auf Eure Bedürfnisse zuschneiden, gibt’s ab sofort jede Woche einen Foren-Thread zum kommenden Podcast. Dort sammeln wir bis Dienstags um 14 Uhr Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMO-Themen. Das buffed-Team sucht sich die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versucht möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren. Postet in diesem Beitrag Eure Fragen und Kommentare, die in der 184. Episode des Podcasts vorgelesen werden sollen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## BlackSun84 (23. März 2010)

Meine Frage: Warum nutzt Buffed die aktuelle WoW-Flaute nicht, um mal über andere, mittelgroße MMOGs zu berichten. Es gibt so viel da draußen, aber bevor darüber berichtet wird, kommt lieber zum xten mal "Was findet ihr geil?" (alleine die Wortwahl ist PCA-Niveau) oder ein Instanzguide über eine Instanz, die seit 1,5 Jahren im Spiel ist. Gerade aktuell lohnt sich der Blick abseits der bekannten Pfade, auch ich nutze meine Zeit für das Nachholen einige guter Singleplayerspiele.


----------



## d2wap (23. März 2010)

Heute kommt der Thread aber spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin pansionierter Arkanmagier. Doch viele sagen der sei zu einfach zu spielen.
Ghostcrawler hat zum Arkanmagier Stellung bezogen und Karius aus dem Klassenblog hat dies kommentiert.
Kurzum: Der Arkanmagier ist kein 2-Tasten Char - man muss viel bedenken und timen.
Doch nun heulen andere Klassen, Klasse XY wäre auch eine 2-Tasten-Klasse...

Doch genug ausgeholt. Ghostcrawler kündigte vor ein paar Wochen an, den Magier an sich zu buffen, da sie Handlungsbedarf sehen. Ich verfolge seit Wochen die Patchnotes der Klassen - doch seitens Magier gibt es ähm.... meinen Augen nur minimale Änderungen, die sich auf einen Raid-Magier so gut wie kaum auswirken. Fängt Ghostcrawler nun an mit leeren Versprechungen wie Peter Molineux?


-----------

Frage für Teil 2:
Sehr ihr Browser-MMOs (ausgenommen S&F *g) als Alternative zu Client-MMOs wie HDR, Aion oder WOW? Werden diese in Zukunft mehr kommen?


----------



## d2wap (23. März 2010)

Und noch eine Frage!
WARhammer wird ja nicht mehr weiter entwickelt. Doch ich habe erst neulich gelesen, dass es ein Addon zu Age of Conan geben soll.

Doch auf der Buffed-Seite wurde aus der Navigation schon vor langem Age of Conan entfernet, WAR steht noch drin. Bei aktueller Entwicklungslage frage ich mich, ob es nicht "gerecht" und Spielerfreundlicher wäre, das AoC Portal wieder aufleben zu lassen.... da es bei WAR kaum noch neues gibt.. da haben sich die Lager sicher etwas verschoben...


----------



## Ultimo01 (23. März 2010)

Wie Findet ihr den WoW Song von Jace Hall?


----------



## Kolumbien (23. März 2010)

hi
ich weiß dass das der falsche thraed ist aber es ist halt der aktuelle. da eigendlich nichts in wow passiert könnt und ihr eh zurzeit battleforge zockt (letzter buffcast) könnt ihr mal doch ein video im endgame zeigen wär echt cool


----------



## Seteleron (23. März 2010)

So meine Frage wie beim letzten Mal und beim vorletzten Mal schon.

Wie steht ihr zu den Patchnotes 1.9 von Aion

http://powerwiki.de....1.9+vom+3.+März

Findet ihr einige Klassen werden klar bevorzugt oder benachteiligt?

Denkt ihr dass das Verschmelzen von 2 2Händern zu einer die 2 Handklassen zusehr bevorzugt gegenüber dem Assasinen und anderen Klassen?

Findet ihr es unfair das die Zauber der Magier nun critten können?  

Dann zur Fähigkeit Schock auflösen die es nun ab Level 40 gibt. (Neue Fähigkeit)  Damit wird ein Stunnen oder whatever 7 Sekunden lang so gut wie verhindert?    Denkt ihr die Fähigkeit ist zu stark?



Dann noch zu Aion patch 2.0 

http://de.aiononline...ce_category=102

Dies sind momentan alles noch Gerüchte, scheint aber viel wahres dran zu sein

Denkt ihr die neuen Fähigkeiten die man erhalten kann sind bei manchen Klassen zu stark?

Findet ihr es gut das man Stigmas nun beim Händler kaufen kann  oder findet ihr dass das Erfarmen der Stigmas besser währe weil sich die Spieler so unterscheiden und nicht alle gleich sind? 

 
Ich hoffe ihr behandelt das Thema Aion nun mal.


MFG Sulfa


----------



## Nios (23. März 2010)

Hi BuffedCastler,
erstmal schönen Gruß an den Rest des Teams!

So,nun meine Frage:

- Habt ihr jemanden,der für die Berichterstattung von Eve online zuständig ist?
 Wär nämlich nicht schlecht,mal mehr über Eve zu hören..bei WoW ist ja eh nicht viel los^^

So,schönen Tag noch,

Lg Flo


----------



## Zonalar (23. März 2010)

Ich wollte fragen, ob es möglich ist, den Heinrich wieder in den Buffedcast auftauchen zu lassen^^
Ja, ich weiss, er befindet sich in Vancouvert (oder so), aber vllt. über Skype? Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn ihr dies bewerkstelligen könntet.

Vielen Dank liebe Buffies
Liebe Grüsse aus der Schweiz, von Benji9


----------



## BlackSun84 (23. März 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich wollte fragen, ob es möglich ist, den Heinrich wieder in den Buffedcast auftauchen zu lassen^^
> Ja, ich weiss, er befindet sich in Vancouvert (oder so), aber vllt. über Skype? Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn ihr dies bewerkstelligen könntet.
> 
> Vielen Dank liebe Buffies
> Liebe Grüsse aus der Schweiz, von Benji9



Heinrich wird als ausgeschiedener Mitarbeiter wohl nicht mehr kommen. Wer ihn hören will, kann das alle 4 Wochen im Veteranenpodcast machen.


----------



## Toraka' (23. März 2010)

Könntet ihr ein WoW-Item erschaffen, was würdet ihr machen? 
Hunter only +ZM Waffe?

Wie sieht eigentlich der Teil vom Büro wo Zam sitzt aus? Man sieht ja immer nur den Studioteil.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (23. März 2010)

Huhu,
ich möchte auch mal meinen senf dazugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also, blizzard verneint ja immer fleißig wenn es um itemshops etc. geht, meine frage ist: findet ihr es ungerecht/unpassend/doof/wie auch immer, dass man über die trading-cards pets und wappenröcke bekommen kann, die wiederrum für den erfolg 50pets/ 10 wappenröcke sammeln usw. zählen?
Mfg, 
dr.D


----------



## 360Paule (23. März 2010)

Meine Frage ob ihr mal etwas über das Spiel TERA Online berichten könnt, weil es so aussieht als könnte da was ganz großes kommen .
Hier mal nen Video : http://www.gametrail...0-t-e-r-a/63479
und hier die Website : http://www.tera-online.com/
mfg Paule


----------



## chris2k3 (23. März 2010)

Mich würde interrisieren ob es bei Cata bei den 25 mann raids bleibt!? 
Ich habe gerüchte aufgeschnappt dass blizzard wieder vor hat 40 mann raids einzuführen...
Was ich sehr sehr schade finden wuerde denn 25 mann sind wesentlich leichter zu organisieren!


----------



## NightKnoTEngage (23. März 2010)

Heyho

Da in WoW in letzter Zeit nicht soo viel los ist, fände ichs mal ganz interessant, wenn ihr über EVE Online oder DAoC was bringen könntet. Kenn die Spiele so gut wie gar nicht aber sollen sehr gut sein.

MfG


----------



## Raoul95 (23. März 2010)

Hi Buffed

Habe die frage wen man Allods Beta spiel und einen high cha hat kann man den dan behalten oder muss man nach der Beta wieder neu anfangen?


----------



## skyllo (23. März 2010)

Da ihr jetzt nach den hübschesten Tsets sucht , wollte ich mal fragen welches t-set ihr am schönst findet??


----------



## Nivâ (26. März 2010)

Ihr hattet in eurem Jahresvorschaucast ja erwähnt, dass ihr eure my-buffed Profile auf fordermann bringen wolltet. Nun ist es schon bald April und es ist noch nichts zusehen. Also meine Frage an euch ,liebes Buffed-Team, habt ihr noch keine Zeit dafür gefunden oder es einfach vergessen?^^

MfG Nivâ


----------

